# Dallas Fans?



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Am I the only full flegded Dallas fan on here? I mean we are the hottest team in the NBA right now but I feel like Im the only Dallas fan. Posting...Where are yall at?


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm a Dallas fan but this forum is so dead.

They are the most fun team in the NBA though.

Hitman


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

you guys know of any Dallas posters?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Drag wherever you posted before from try and persuade some to come over here. or you could post the link and I'll try myself


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Drag wherever you posted before from try and persuade some to come over here. or you could post the link and I'll try myself


This is the only board Ive ever posted on and really the only one I know of.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i'm a pretty big dallas fan and a huge nba fan in general. dallas doesn't have much controversy surrounding them. impossible to argue against them being a truly great team, now that they're playing some defense. they really are my favourite team to watch in the nba. steve nash, being from BC like myself, gives me the image of a hometown underdog rising to greatness and bringing his team along with him. dirk is one of the greatest basketball players of all time, right now, and is just getting started. i haven't had the pleasure of seeing a game yet this season and am pretty interested to see how bradley plays throughout the course of the season. 

just thought i'd chime in. more than willing to discuss good topics.

truly an amazing team and i'm pulling for them to take it all the way.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

ya'll just need somebody to help stir things up a bit. thats why I'm here. Laker fan in the house!

BOO YA!!!!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

A friend of mine whose name is INTELLECT just signed up today. Biggest Dallas Fan I know


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

That is great BEEZ, the more the marrier.

-Petey


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

holy crap steve nash is the man, did yall see the sonics gamE?


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

I'm a mav's fan got to cheer for my home town boy...I would love to see him get the start in the allstar game...it won't happen but I think he deserves it.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

One never knows, Nash could get the nod to start at the all star game - with the way he is playing AND the way his team is playing!


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> A friend of mine whose name is INTELLECT just signed up today. Biggest Dallas Fan I know



you got that right pardner. LOL How did I miss this thread? MAVS FAN FOR LIFE!


----------

